# FET done and dusted, so my last shot is now complete



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Both embies thawed out ok, and had both put back at 3.30 pm this afternoon, they had probs with the catheter, had to try 2 different ones, apparently I had a kink in me!  Anyway have to do the 2WW now, but will try to keep busy.  Hit me when I got back just thought that this really is my last shot using my own eggs, but stopped myself getting teary so far, as its not good for the embies is it!

Kathy xxx


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Try not to stress too much during your 2 ww. Hoping it goes quickly for you and that you get a positive result in a few weeks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

I was told this tx was not gonna work and it was also my last shot with my own eggs (although not FET I have a history of rubbish eggs). Basically went for it as it was my last chance thinking it wasnt gonna happen. And it did

Sending you lots of          and hoping you get your dream.


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Kathy,

I will pm you back very soon (not forgotten you   ) but saw your post here and had to add thats great that embies safely on board. Its the start of the toughest part now where all you can do is wait and hope. Helps to keep your mind busy as much as you can. Try and focus on it just as a cycle not it representing your last chance with your own eggs, incredibly hard I know but by tuning those thoughts out whenever you can will relieve a little of the pressure thats building. 

Sending lots of    and  

Love Bewley x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

coming your way hun.

Everything crossed for you

Amanda x


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you so much Amanda, I will keep you all posted!

Kathy xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Good luck!!! Keepiing all my fingers & toes crossed for you!!!      

Alegria x


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Alegria, will keep you all up to date. Not feeling too great today, so going for a rest now!

Kathy xx


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Just want to wish you loads of     

I am in the process of a FET with my last two frosties, not transferred yet, started proynova about 1 week ago.

Fingers crossed for you.

Alba


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Alba

Thank you for your message, it was lovely to hear from you. I wish you so much luck with your FET and so understand how you are feeling, it is nerve racking, but if we didnt try we would regret it.

Sorry to ask but what is proynova? I am presuming you are doing a drug related cycle and  not a natural one like me

I will be thinking of you, let me know when you are ready for FET, I would so like to hear all about it.

Kathy xxx


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Kathy,

Progynova is is to help thicken the lining of the womb to accept the embryos, so yes, I'm on the lovely medicated cycle.  

I did a medicated FET a few years ago and it was fine, but the med levels have changed and feeling a bit more tired on this cycle, but I guess it doesn't help having a toddler running around.

Only just over a week until potential ET...fingers crossed.

Alba


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Alba

Thanks for explaining tha to me it helps me to understand what you are doing on your FET. To have a toddler running round must be a nightmare when you feel all hormonal.

As you know I have been feeling sicky since FET and pains, jabbing, twinges and more than anything a bloated stomach big time.  I put it down to my difficult transfer and feel I was right.  this am I havent woken up feeling sick, my tum isnt anywhere near as bloated and there is absolutely no sing of swollen boobs at all (then again I never got them when I conceived naturally, they just got bigger but not until way down the line).  I have a feeling that I am up for yet another BFN, although my tum feels slighly funny, but other than that normal.  So you have to keep going and get that positive for us ok and I know you will, I just know!!!!!!!

I wont give up, I think implantation should be today/tomorrow (day 5/6) if it is going to happen so see if I see any chance by early next week.  Its a nightmare isnt it this  

Sorry if I am sounding really negative, which you dont need on your 2WW, so take no notice of me and let me know how you are doing ok.


Kathy xxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Kathy

Sorry I have only just picked up your thread, haven't been around much.  So glad you have your embies on board, wishing you loads of luck.  Try to stay positive, I know it's really hard but you won't know anything for sure until it's time to test.

Keep us updated.

Foxy x


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Foxy that's lovely of you. Do feel a bit more yuk actually now, bloated again - surely it cant be my pomegranate juice sitting here drinking, dont feel absolutely normal, tiny bit sicky and slightly strange feeling just below my tummy - oh gosh is that a sign of AF even though not due on for another week or just over, let's hope not  

I hear what  you are saying and will try to remain positive, just had a moment where I nearly started  , gosh nearly doing it again now, probably my body being messed with and the 'I know its my last shot' bit all over again.

I will keep you posted and hope you are ok, any decisions as yet?

Kathy xxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Kathy, have been there so I totally understand, it's only natural to feel emotional.  May be a sign of pg rather than AF really   for you that it is.

No decisions from me on DE yet, have to wait until next cycle now for my HSG as con has gone on holiday  

Foxy x


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks so much doest feel like AF bit now - and I have had that before when I got a BFN.  I will just have to be patient and sit and wait, no point in worrying - she says nearly   agian!

So you are still on the on hold bit, things will progress soon and you will make the right decision.

Will keep  you posted!
Kathy xxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Kathy my love, come on, lets have some huge                    on this thread now!!

Remember that pg and AF symptoms can be identical at this point so try (i know, iknow, its hard!) not to focus on these little niggles.  Kick the feet up and get as much r and r as you possibly can hun    

Will check on you again very soon   LOL

love

Amanda x


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Amanda, so to be a niggley bod!  

Will get that positivity going, but still need to stick a pin in my bloated tummy!!!! lol x

I have just stopped my I feel teary bit and given myself a   bash on the backside!!!

Kathy xxx


----------



## Lady Sasha (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Kathy

Reading your message reminded me of myself!  I had my 2 frosties returned at 11 am on 28 July.  I was blessed to have had five frosties and the plan was to culture them to blastocyst stage and for them to be transfered on 2 August but on 2 made it and so they asked me to go in on Thursday.

What an experience that was!  

The Dr doing the transfer came in chewing gum and then had the wrong notes and asked me how I was coping with hepatitis!!!! (my DH asked him whether he wanted to take a few moments to read my notes carefully), my name is quite unusual and after I pronounced it he gestured towards my DH with his head and said "what does he call you", when I put my feet in the stirrups I thought "Oh my gosh I really should have taken off my peeling nail varnish"

When we got round to it the transfer itself went smoothly.  

I've had 3 fresh cycles and this is my first FET but I'm so emotionally drained by it all and wiped out financially that like you this may be my final time which is hard to get my head round in itself.

I really do hope that God and Mother Nature bless us both, Good luck Kathy

Sending lots of fairydust your way


   

Love Lady Sasha


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

That is such a lovely message Sasha, its nearly making me cry, because I can so relate to what you are feeling - I have to say except for the somewhat potty doctor when he first started, but sounds like the transfer went ok for you, which is fab.

I would not worry about peeling nail varnish at all, they wont have worried about that one at all, all eyes seem to be on your nether regions eh!!!!  

Its so hard when you have done as me, 3 fresh cycles and then an FET.  I so want to move to donor eggs if it fails abroad, but not having all of the money required not sure how, although the more I look into it and talk to people who have done it there are ways and means of bringing down the cost.  I only have my ISA left , and that isnt as high as it used to be due to not working.  Hubbys got wiped out by a bunch of franchise crooks, of which 3 of us are trying to get our money back still since last Nov, probably going to court is the next stage, waiting to hear!  

Its a nightmare isnt it, and I so wish you so much love and luck for this attempt and hope that you will get that all important BFP, you so deserve it!!!!!

Sending you loads of     to keep you going. I am not sure where you are from or how old, but keep staying positive and if you feel like you want to talk send me a pm, it would be fab to keep each other going as we are going along the same timeframe and path!!!!

lots of love, fairy dust and sticky glue to you  - and I will gladly store the fairy dust for another week or so.

Fingers crossed for us both and do get in touch!

Kathy xxxxxxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kathy good luck with embies hunny   

Alba I started progynova today feeling very fuzzy at present! 17 days left yipeeeeee!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks Spinny and sending loads of good luck to you both, lets hope it is a good outcome, the things we have to take for the end result - but it will be worth it wont it!!!


  

Kathy xxxxx


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Spinny,

Sorry to hear you have the fuzzy head...it's a bit odd.  I described it to my other half as feeling like I have jet lag!

I'm on the 4 tabs a day at the moment, dreading tomorrow as I step up to 6 tabs, so I'll definitely be feeling fuzzy in the head 
although it doesn mean it's getting closer.  Blood test on the 11th aug and ET on the 12th if everything goes ok....

Alba


----------

